# Greetings from the DC Metro Area



## BlacktipReef

Hello all.

My name is Ryan and I'm from the DC Metro area. I currently have two aquariums, both of which are newly setup and beginning to cycle. First is a 46 Gallon bowfront with a Marineland Penguin 350, currently stocked with 6 Penguin Tetras and 6 Longfin Blue Danios. Second is a 10 Gallon standard with a Marineland Penguin 100, stocked with 3 Serpae Tetras.

I have been keeping fish for a little over 10 years. The biggest aquarium I've owned was a 180g saltwater that I never got to complete and ended up selling it off.

Hope to become an active member here.


----------



## Romad

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:

**drools** at the possibility of setting up a 180 gallon anything!! Would have loved to seen a pic. of that.


----------



## spreadtoothinly

Welcome to TFK! What are your future stocking plans for the tanks?


----------



## Tracy Bird

WELCOME BlackTipReef AKA Ryan!!!!

46 Gallon Bow's are nice set up's.

What are you future stocking plans?

I like plants in bow fronts, you can add them to the front "_curved out area_" and it adds a lot of depth - you going to do plants?


----------



## BlacktipReef

Thanks all for the welcomes.

The 180 sure was a beast - more than I had the money to complete. I could have probably gone freshwater, but it was already a pre-established saltwater tank for a couple years before I purchased it.

In response to the stock plans, here we go:

46 Gallon Bow
-6 Penguin Tetras
-6 Longfin Blue Danios
-6 Diamond Tetras
-6 Lemon Tetras
-6 Beunos Aires Tetras
-6 to 8 Zebra Danios
-6 Corydoras Catfish
-2 Roseline Sharks
-2 small breeds of Plecos

There will be more, just haven't made any final decisions yet. Some other tetras maybe?

10 Gallon Standard
I actually took back the Serpaes to the LFS today because one of them started showing signs of a fungal infection. Didn't want to try to treat this in a newly established tank, so I traded them for 3 Brilliant Rasboras.

The total stocking in the 10 Gallon will be:
-3 Brilliant Rasboras
-3 Columbian Tetras
-3 Pristilla Tetras
-2 Corydoras Catfish

I know this one will be a bit full, but will be keeping my eye on water quality.


----------

